# In a DWC the seedling is submerged; is it OK?



## Lezbein (Jun 3, 2008)

1st time doing a dwc. I just want 2 know if a germanted seedling can grow totally submerged underwater? Can the bubbler provide enough oxygen in the water 4 it to surive like that? I know normally the bubbler is suppose to splash up or mist the cup the germanted seedling is in; or water it top down untill the roots grow into the reservoir. It's rather the roots are submerged than the seedling. I also know there are so many little variations on one single method of growing; I was just curious if it's possible? 

Also want to know, what hydro method is the best? Is it too arguable to ask this? Any test every made? Anything? What method deliveries nutes to the roots the best I'm guessing?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 3, 2008)

Lezbein said:
			
		

> 1st time doing a dwc. I just want 2 know if a germanted seedling can grow totally submerged underwater? Can the bubbler provide enough oxygen in the water 4 it to surive like that? I know normally the bubbler is suppose to splash up or mist the cup the germanted seedling is in; or water it top down untill the roots grow into the reservoir. It's rather the roots are submerged than the seedling. I also know there are so many little variations on one single method of growing; I was just curious if it's possible?
> 
> Also want to know, what hydro method is the best? Is it too arguable to ask this? Any test every made? Anything? What method deliveries nutes to the roots the best I'm guessing?


 
:farm: I think the leaves, buds and stems of the plant need to be above the level of the water/nutes.  the roots can be submerged all the time if an air stone keeps enuf oxygen in solution.

since dwc delivers nutes continueusly, I'd say it has the best chance of being the best of the hydro methods.  very simple too, only an air pump, a res and a net pot :hubba:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, this is a good question....Cuttings/clones can  Put  into a DWC system from early on....  Look at it this way,,,, You have a sexually mature plant (from a clone) with an establishing root system...... You have a full blown plant....  that plant is small in stature and trying to grow... DO NOT SHOCK IT!!! by giving huge nutes.. the root system cannot handle it at the small size....Once the root system catches up with the plant, that is when the fun starts....

From seed, I would not put a plant into a DWC system for at least a few weeks.... I mean it is possible to get the best grow ever.....but plants are far more suceptible to burn and lock out in a DWCsystem since the feeding is occurring 24 hours a day in submersion....

If you want to try it though...... I suggerst going slowly with it.....


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 4, 2008)

U know surprisingly the seedling is starting to grow submerged underwater. it just broke ground.

Some people thought the leaves, buds, etc are totally underwater. I meant just the seedling is underwater, it would grow out of the water over time.

The water level is right at the top of the surface of the gravel. I see the water level rise and fall a bit due to the bubbler.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 4, 2008)

That does seem like a lot of water around the seedlings stem, you are going to have to really watch damping off, and other fungi


----------



## Lezbein (Jun 4, 2008)

Damping off? Wat that mean? Mass Producer; ur pics and guide is great too.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 4, 2008)

This only really talks about soil, but damping off can also occur in hydro systems that use a water culture.

Damping-off 
The single term used to describe underground, soil line, or crown rots of seedlings due to unknown causes is damping-off . The term actually covers several soil borne diseases of plants and seed borne fungi.   

Rhizoctonia root rot (Rhizoctonia solani) is a fungal disease which causes damping-off of seedlings and foot rot of cuttings.  Infection occurs in warm to hot temperatures and moderate moisture levels.  The fungi is found in all natural soils and can survive indefinitely.  Infected plants often have slightly sunken lesions on the stem at or below the soil line.  Transfer of the fungi to the germination room or greenhouse is easily accomplished by using outdoor gardening tools inside or vice versa.  The germination room should not be used for mixing potting soils or transplanting seedlings as a general rule. 

Pythium Root Rot (Pythium spp.) is similar to Rhizoctonia in that it causes damping-off of seedlings and foot rot of cuttings.  However, infection occurs in cool, wet, poorly-drained soils, and by overwatering.  Infection results in wet odorless rots.  When severe, the lower portion of the stem can become slimy and black.  Usually, the soft to slimy rotted outer portion of the root can be easily separated from the inner core.  Species of Pythium can survive for several years in soil and plant refuse. 

Phytophthora root rot (Phytophthora spp.) are usually associated with root rots of established plants but are also involved in damping-off.  These species enter the root tips and cause a water-soaked brown to black rot similar to Pythium. These fungi survive indefinitely in soil and plant debris. 

Black root rot (Thielaviopsis basicola) is a problem of established plants.  It does not occur in strongly acid soils with a pH of 4.5 to 5.5.  It usually infects the lateral roots where they just emerge from the taproot.  The diseased area turns dark brown, and is quite dry.  The fungi survive for 10 years or more in soil. 

Miscellaneous fungi causing similar symptoms include Sclerotinia (white mold), Sclerotium rolfsii, Macrophomina phaseoli, some species of Botrytis (gray mold), Aphonomyces, Fusarium, Cylindrocladium, and others.  Hence the need for the collective term known as damping-off.


----------

